# Handsome male actors from the past



## Wren (Mar 2, 2018)

Clark Gable


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)

Gregory Peck.    Sigh.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 2, 2018)

*Michael Landon*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 2, 2018)

*Richard Gere*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2018)

Marlon Brando


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2018)

Charles Bronson


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2018)

He was A great actor...Humphrey Bogart

 "We'll always have Paris"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2018)

Dale Robertson. I loved all the cowboys.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2018)

He was my parents era, but I still think he was a very good looking guy....

Montgomery Clift


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2018)

I always thought Gene Kelly was a Looker..far better than Sinatra et al...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2018)

He was no actor but GAWD he could sing!!

Nat King Cole


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2018)

Nobody could be more handsome that Gregory Peck, not even


Cary Grant


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2018)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Nobody could be more handsome that Gregory Peck, not even
> 
> View attachment 49363
> Cary Grant




I beg your pardon.  See post #4  :hit:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I beg your pardon.  See post #4  :hit:



Hah! doubt about it!
:hiteachother:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2018)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2018)

Denzel


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2018)

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2018)

Harry Belafonte


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)

Buzz Kill:   Some of these are not "from the past."        (And Denzel makes me fan myself.  :drool


----------



## Leonie (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh, come on, how can we have handsome male actors from the past without the world's most beautiful man? No one said they had to be 'good' actors, just good-lookin'.  Don't get much better than this, just my opinion of course.:love_heart::rapture:

Love me Tender ... 1956


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 2, 2018)

Fred MacMurray was good looking when he was younger.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)

James Garner


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)

Robert Redford.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)

Warren Beatty


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2018)

Robert Mitchum


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 3, 2018)

Gabriel Byrne


----------

